# Amplificador TDA8571J



## santi2626 (Dic 22, 2010)

Bueno hola gente hace poco q me meti en el mundo de la electronica...
mi objetivo es hacer un proyecto de amplificardor y alimentarlo con una bateria de moto 12/v 
Tengo un parlante de 80w/30w rms de 4/8ohms de impedansia.
pienso hacer un ampli con un TDA8571J de 4 canales x 40W.







Bueno ahora mis dudas...
Me sirve conectarlo a la bateria?
El amperaje de la bateria es____?
Este ampli va con ese parlante conectado en 1 solo canal?
Y si lo conecto en 2?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## FBustos (Dic 22, 2010)

1 parlante de 4ohm por canal
está bien para una moto.. 
he visto amplificadores de motos comerciales con tda2005 en puente.
¿que moto es?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 22, 2010)

donde dice vcc va a la bateria, el amperaje seria alrededor de 4amp. En realidad no tira lo que dice, solo tira 25watts en altas condiciones (13,7v y un tdh del 10%) solo se llega a los 40rms con una onda cuadrada y 16volts aproximadamente, Encima que necesita una buena disipacion. Solo se puede poner un parlante por canal, este no puede tener menos de 4ohms porque osino se quema el amplificador.


----------



## santi2626 (Dic 22, 2010)

Gracias....la moto es una zanella zb...
zxethor que solo se puede poner un solo parlante por canal...mi idea es la siguiente...
hacerle un canal comun para las 4 conexiones y  puentear las salidas?


----------



## Santee (Dic 23, 2010)

Santi, no podes puentear las salidas, estarias poniendolo en corto.

Saludos, 

PD: si buscas algo mono por ahi te conviene TDA1562Q.


----------

